# ....amanti.....



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

Un attimo un'emozione fortissima 
La trasmissione del pensiero,la sensazione che qualunque cosa pensassimo potesse accadere poi fine ...
solo un attimo senza pretese ...
Vivere il momento sapendo di averlo vissuto ...
Tornare alla realta perche è quella con cui devi fare i conti....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

bellooooooo


----------

